# Octarock Octave Mockup Pedal - Coming Soon!



## music6000 (Nov 22, 2022)

Octarock Octave - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Foxrox Octron 3




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## music6000 (Nov 22, 2022)

Also available in these Semi Transparent Mockup Colours:


----------

